# Why Hydro?



## kiksroks (Nov 28, 2011)

Why? 

I've been thinking of doing a few DWC buckets with my next soil grow to "get my feet wet" in Hydro. If I find it beneficial I will likely change over to an ebb and flow system at some point. I have most of the setup for both and a general understanding of the operating principles. My question is why? What are the benefits of hydro over soil?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2011)

To me its much cleaner then growing with soil,,and reacts much faster to treatment or feedings. You will know real fast(24hrs and faster) if ya screwed something up and vise-versa.:hubba:
The only problem I had was with water temps in the DWC,cause I was growing in the south.Water temps effects your root system and is very important to keep cool for nice white healthy roots.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2011)

You can veg for a shorter period of time then in soil.ime


----------



## kiksroks (Nov 28, 2011)

I should add that I run clones and rarely veg for more than a week. . .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 28, 2011)

For me hydro is easier and straight forward because I am not depending on the microbes to do the job of ballancing the nutrients. It seems like whenever anyone has issues in soil that it takes some time to get it straight. For me in hydro, I control the nutrients and am able to know what is going on chemically in the system. I don't have to worry about watering my plants as my system is automated enough to take care of that. I don't have to worry about root rot as I keep plenty of aeration in my rez. If there is a problem, I am able to discover it quickly and correct it.

I have to say though that I have never run any in soil so I cant say which is better, and there are issues for dealing with hydro, such as controlling ph, maintaining rez temps, and monitoring automation equipment.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 28, 2011)

IMO its grows faster, wont finish faster.
I can see the growth when I get up and when I come home from work.

IMO faster growth = bigger growth.


----------



## kiksroks (Nov 28, 2011)

Some good points here. I think I will like not dealing with dirt. 

Would you guys say that hydro improves yield or quality, in general? 

My room currently runs about 66-68 at night (light off) and 74-76 during the day (light on). Will these temps keep the reservoir in the proper range?  

What is a good complete nutrient line to use? Are there any as simple as the FF trio?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2011)

I simply think that DWC is easier and cleaner.  I do not really believe that necessarily improves yield or quality, however, I do believe that they may grow a bit faster during veg with hydro.

I like General Hydroponics Flora series.


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 28, 2011)

Keep the mud outside where it belongs ,  Hydro is all i know, its all i have ever done, so i may be bias, but been around a few soil gardens and have some buddies still dirt doggin it indoors, and like said above by a few others its way cleaner, faster Veg times, and depending on your set up,  it can be alot less hands on compared to soil.  Whata pain in the arse it must be for some to have to get rid of all that soil evry three months or so... Hton  can be reused many many times, that alone has got to be a huge savings in the long run.  Not to mention in hydro you are in total control of what, when, and how yr plant eats, in soil your relying on the soil to be consistent, which is not always the case.  Bugs!!!  seems like every soil grower ive know always has problems with bugs, and i have never had a bug problem to my knowledge in any of my hydro gardens.  Now mold and mildew thats a different story, seems to be a bigger problem for me than my buddies JMO


----------



## Weeddog (Nov 29, 2011)

I have done both.  Hydro is by far cleaner.  I get faster growth and larger plants.  Also have a larger yield.  You never know just whats in that dirt.  Growth is so fast in vegg that it can get away from you if you let it.  Hydro wins by a long shot for me.


----------



## WillyGreen28 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have done both soil and now hydro. I really like the fact that I don't need to buy soil, deal with transplanting, & then dispose of the soil. Bugs are always a problem with soil too. Yes all around hydro is easier. Less maintainance. I think it grows faster. I get better yields, but I have better lighting now too so I can't say my yields are a result of switching to hydro. Overall I think it's easier, cheaper, and faster. Don't even hesitate. You will be happy you did it.


----------



## vocalfurball (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm dealing with a space that has no water source and no drain. Hydro got old real fast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2012)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> I'm dealing with a space that has no water source and no drain. Hydro got old real fast.



LOL--Everybody's situation is different.  For me, driving a couple of hours to town, buying soil and amendments, driving home, lugging it in, finding a place to mix it (in the winter), disposing of old soil (in the winter) would get old really fast for me.  Besides, I cannot imagine one of my neighbors driving by seeing me lugging bags of something into my house not stopping and offering to help (and wondering why I needed dirt [in the winter]).

This is only one of the reasons that people need to plan their own spaces and growing styles.  No one has identical conditions and circumstances.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, i just got my hydro system and i wanted to know if i should add anything to the water to help it grow and i know i need a PH meter but what about a PPM?

and do i mist the plants with just water? or do i add something in it?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 20, 2012)

onmikesline said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i just got my hydro system and i wanted to know if i should add anything to the water to help it grow and i know i need a PH meter but what about a PPM?
> 
> and do i mist the plants with just water? or do i add something in it?


Brother that is a couple questions that have the potential to bring a looong answer. How much do you know about growing MJ and are you already started with a grow? There is a load of stuff that is important to know for having successful grows. It is so much more than just planting a few beans in soil, watering them, and watching them grow a nice bag of smoke. We are glad to help you get it right tho.


----------



## vocalfurball (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had water and a drain, the dwc's would get filled right back up. The best thing about my neighbors is none of them are home Sunday morning.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 23, 2012)

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> I've been thinking of doing a few DWC buckets with my next soil grow to "get my feet wet" in Hydro. If I find it beneficial I will likely change over to an ebb and flow system at some point. I have most of the setup for both and a general understanding of the operating principles. My question is why? What are the benefits of hydro over soil?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The following is just my opinion after reading a lot about hydro and organic.  Other people may report different experiences.

If you're growing to sell, or to supply your entire extended family, or just love to tinker, then hydro is for you.  

Pros:
1. Faster growth.
2. Bigger yields.
3. Less risk of bugs (from organic mixes).

Cons:
1. Higher startup costs.
2. More daily/weekly maintenance.
3. More risk of losing your entire crop due to human error or power outage.
4. Less taste (think of those hydroponic tomatoes you eat in the winter vs. summertime soil-grown tomatoes).

If you grow for yourself and maybe one other person, or want a good earthy taste, then organic is for you.

Pros:
1. Lower startup costs.
2. Lower daily/weekly maintenance.
3. More forgiving of human error.
4. Better earthy taste.

Cons:
1. Slower growth.
2. Smaller yields.
3. More risk of bugs (from organic mixes).

The potency is the same for both hydro and organic, if both are done properly.

My next grow will be done in Subcool's Super Soil.  The claim is that if done properly, the entire grow can be accomplished in great fashion using just tap water - no nutrients, and no PH or TDS monitoring.  Just plain tap water 2-3 times per week.  Although some people report that some nutrient supplements and/or teas are beneficial toward the end of flowering.  And it's best if you let your water sit out overnight so that chlorine can evaporate.

My next grow after that will be a DWC, because I love to tinker and try new things.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 23, 2012)

The one thing that stands out repeatedly for me as being a pro for hydro is the fact that I know exactly what chemicals are in the soil under my plants. I know what they are eating(as long as I am buying quality nutes). I have seen people struggle to know what is going on with a soil grow that is running off track, and I see them fight with some issue for sometimes weeks(which is serious lost time). If I have an issue with my grow (I'm not bragging here but I have taken my latest grow from start to finish without a single issue for the plants) then I can quickly look back at my notes and see what may have gone wrong, and can fix the problem within a few days tops.

I am sure that accomplished soil growers can do the same thing. It just seems to like hydro is more forgiving because if you make a mistake, you see the problem quickly and can recover from it quickly.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The one thing that stands out repeatedly for me as being a pro for hydro is the fact that I know exactly what chemicals are in the soil under my plants. I know what they are eating(as long as I am buying quality nutes). I have seen people struggle to know what is going on with a soil grow that is running off track, and I see them fight with some issue for sometimes weeks(which is serious lost time). If I have an issue with my grow (I'm not bragging here but I have taken my latest grow from start to finish without a single issue for the plants) then I can quickly look back at my notes and see what may have gone wrong, and can fix the problem within a few days tops.
> 
> I am sure that accomplished soil growers can do the same thing. It just seems to like hydro is more forgiving because if you make a mistake, you see the problem quickly and can recover from it quickly.


 
I really like my experiences with organic growing, but I can't wait to try a hydro grow.  I've already bought my DWC buckets (5-gallon water coolers), hydroton, net pots, air pumps, air tubing, and air stones.  And I have some Advanced Nutrients nutes.  And I'm interested in eventually trying Flood & Drain.  I love to try new things.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2012)

Its my opinion and experience that things go faster, get bigger, and output more bud with a higher THC content.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 23, 2012)

Like you, I love to try new things and experiment with techniques. I will eventually try a run at organics to see about the differences. I will have to do a side-by-side of hydro to organics with a couple different strains and see which tastes better. Who knows, We might find that there are some strains that are just better all around in hydro while others are better all around in organics.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Like you, I love to try new things and experiment with techniques. I will eventually try a run at organics to see about the differences. I will have to do a side-by-side of hydro to organics with a couple different strains and see which tastes better. Who knows, We might find that there are some strains that are just better all around in hydro while others are better all around in organics.


 
I'll wager that you are correct...that both methods are more appropriate and maybe even superior, depending upon strain.  I have no experience with hydro, but I will by years' end...

BTW, there are very mixed reviews about Fox Farm Ocean Forest (FFOF), but I can report a very positive experience (mixed with 15% perlite), using the Fox Farm nutrients and recommended feeding schedule...the knock is that FFOF sometimes contains bugs, but I've noticed none thus far (11 days into flowering)...just FYI...maybe a good first attempt at a non-hydro grow...


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just FYI, I have all the ingredients to make Subcool's Super Soil...I will mix it and get it cooking in the sunshine by this weekend...Just in time for my next grow...


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to info, on the different types of hydro styles ? I see members posting their perfered style....but I don't understand the differences 

I checked in the resource section, can't find it.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

Basically you have 2 styles to choose from: Buckets, or Flood tables. 


I have done both now and i would recommend flood table on ebb and flow for the sole reason that it is easier to flood and drain all the plants at the same time (check out my current SFV OG thread). This can lead to an entire crop failure if something goes wrong. 

Now either style can use a recirculating system (constant flow) although flood tables are hard to get right because permanently soaked rockwool will rot roots so this is where a lot of o2 and air stones is needed. Constant flow in bucket systems are the most common and utilize a controller bucket and air stone in each bucket bottom. These are referred to as Deep Water Culture or DWC.

Both styles can use a drain to waste top feed system. When doing this you may get dry spots in the media so top feeding is a harder skill to master. But drain to waste ensures all the plants dont contaminate each other and all plants get fresh non recycled nutrient solution each time it is watered. Drain to waste buckets would be more "hempy" style buckets. 

Single buckets (my current root rot/brown slime cure thread) ensures each hydro system is separate and there little chance of cross contamination from a bad plant.


Soooo... I would still recommend a flood table with a reservoir under it that floods and drains a few times a day, and is emptied and refilled AT LEAST once a week...as long as you keep your reservoir clean you should have great success. But basically you need to determine if you want buckets or tables, then decide if you want top feed, flood and drain, or constant flow recirculating nutrient.


*Ill post some youboob and MP links in the next post with each style.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

NOW THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO DO HYDRO AND JUST ABOUT EVERY SYSTEM HAS MINOR DIFFERENCES.


Here is DWC single buckets. Notice each bucket gets 2 air stones. The top of the bucket has a "Net Pot" on it and the pot is filled with a clone, and hydroton (other media may be used). The water level is set just below the pot and you need to check water levels in each bucket daily. It can be a task but it is the "safest" in my opinion. 






you drain the individual buckets with this:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60409


Here is a recirculating table setup, (probably the most advanced style that combines DWC and ebb and flow) I do not recommend. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60152

Here is a ebb and flow (flood and drain table); by far the easiest.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60880


Here is a recirculating DWC bucket setup
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cLeJPl3Ml0&feature=related










WELL SHOOT! I typed all that and after doing some searching for videos, I find this link :rofl:

hXXp://www.simplyhydroponic.com/hydroponic-systems/5-types-of-hydroponic-systems


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

OG, really great info...thanks 

Looking forward to the Hydro for Idiots links....I'll go check out your SFV thread now.

EDIT: You're faster than me...must be the Lemon Skunk over here


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

eace:


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, I have some reading to do :holysheep:  And I know who to bother with questions  

I have a million questions.....but just 1 for right now, I was always under the impression that lights and roots don't get along.....So doesn't the recirc table setup, let light blast the roots, thus inhibiting growth ?

Ok, ok, 2 questions.....which is best for an experienced grower(soil)that buds 40-50 plants at a time(budget money is yours to spend) :icon_smile:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

Well...yes and no. You are correct that roots dont like light. But usually there is this equilibrium where the plants are young and small when put into the big HPS lights so their roots are not big enough to expose them selves on the table yet. And as the plants fill in the roots grow out and the filling in of the plants blocks light from hitting the tray. 

You cant expect it to be perfect everytime, so best bet is to space the plants evenly and add strips of panda film across the tops.
Like This:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=188175&d=1334467803

Best to have the table, and the res covered all the time.


My opinion: do 1/2 soil and 1/2 flood and drain tables and compare the results. I bet youll be happy with the hydro, but just in case its not for you...its best to only waste 1/2 the $.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 24, 2012)

OG, Great info & advice....Thank you.

Would you custom build the tables to your room(DIY)....or buy finished products that "will fit, how they fit" ? I'm VERY handy


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

I would buy tables, they come in all sizes and have drain channels built in. Making a wood table and using pond plastic lining would suck the big one if it started to leak 1/2 way though flower, or plants in the back never drained properly because it sat in a pool of water and die and now you cant get to them because a trellis netting is now in the way or something.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 24, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I would buy tables, they come in all sizes and have drain channels built in. Making a wood table and using pond plastic lining would suck the big one if it started to leak 1/2 way though flower, or plants in the back never drained properly because it sat in a pool of water and die and now you cant get to them because a trellis netting is now in the way or something.


 
I want to try Flood & Drain 2 or 3 grows from now.  Because I have to carry water upstairs, I thought about getting a 2x2 flood table instead of a 3x3.  I would be flowering 4 Northern Lights in such a table under a 600-watt HPS and using Advanced Nutrients nutes.

I know yield can't be pre-determined, but would 6 ounces be out of the question assuming a SCROG or even a SOG?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

That should be the minimun^ and he's it sounds like it will work good.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 24, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> That should be the minimun^ and he's it sounds like it will work good.


 
Thanks for your help...if I can ever offer you advice on an organic grow, please feel free to PM me...good luck to you...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cons for me: 

$$$$$ electricity and setup cost $$$$$

and how would i hide one of these outside? Hydro is not for me


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Cons for me:
> 
> $$$$$ electricity and setup cost $$$$$
> 
> and how would i hide one of these outside? *Hydro is not for me*


 
Considering that you can save 3 weeks vegging with hydro, that would offset the power consumption of lites, fans, etc... for hydro pumps :hubba:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Apr 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Cons for me:
> 
> $$$$$ electricity and setup cost $$$$$
> 
> and how would i hide one of these outside? Hydro is not for me


 
*like said before ... he 3+wks you save in veg will save some money.. *
*not that it cost a whole heck of a lot to run a simple small hydro system..*
*gotta think a water pump that tuns on for a bit here n there aint gonna cost you 100's of dollars..  even an air pump running 24/7 from start to finish dont cost too much...*

*you probally have electronics in yer house that are pulling more power "when off" then what a water pump n air pum will draw..*

*that being said.. lets talk about set up... CHEAP.. for most people.. theres no sense going out buying this n that.. all top line expencive shet and end up going back to soil.. *
*start off simple.. either DWC or home made ebb systems..*
*i built a tub style ebb.. i do beleive its in my AI journal.. for like 50-60$.. thats pretty cheap...*

*i upped that system n made a 4 pail 3gal ebb system.. for 120$ max..*

*a guy has to learn to shop around and build his own when possible..*
*like OG said if yer going flood tables its easier and better just to buy em...*

*and ya dont hide these outside.. lol... if your bringing plants from inside to out to hide em from company ... DONT GROW... either someone outside will see em eventually or someone coming over will see em...*

*LH*


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 28, 2012)

Why hydro/aero? 
Faster growth, bigger yield, much easier to deal with once up and running - precise control, great if you want to do 4+ of the same strain. No soil for bugs to brood in. 

Why soil? 
More dense, arguably higher quality nugs. Single containers are more versatile to move- easier to inspect / prune plants than with larger hydro systems if in a smaller space. 

I made a currently 10-site aero table for around $150 that is great fun. Currently doing a soil round. Love them both. The 10-site is hard to maneuver around though in the flower chamber, but next time I won't veg the plants at all, and increase the # of sites. And prune every bit of undergrowth. Just grow colas.


----------

